# General > Classified Marketplace >  10/22 4 sale

## kyratshooter

I am getting out of the 10/22 business if I can sell the whole rig at once.  I have not shot it in a year and it is time for it to go to a new home.  Preferably in one of those hidden small towns you hear about where they still have cheap .22 ammo any time they want it.

Entire frame interior has been polished
bolt has been polished
bolt has been faced square and headspaced
trigger has been polished and wide trigger w/over travel screw installed
scope mount plate installed 

includes;

ATI dragunov stock 
Ram line folding stock
1 modified Ruger target stock
1 modified Ruger sporter stock

1 standard carbine barrel
1 carbine barrel set back and re-chambered to target chamber (shoots inside 1/2"@50yards)
1 Green Mountain .970" fluted 16" target barrel (lets just say it is scary accurate for as far as you can see and capable of sub MOA @100 yards using SK Match ammo)

2 Butler Creek 25 round mags
2 Eagle 10 round mags
1 factory mag 

This will be a FTF sale only.  YES THAT IS LEGAL.  I need to explain some peculiarities in person.  

I will drive to a 100 mile radius of Cincinnati or a bit farther to meet you if necessary.

The whole thing goes for $600.  I will not break it up.  I want out of the 10/22 business completely.

I have more than that in the accessories so you get the rifle for free and I forcing you to pay for all the junk that goes with this horrid addiction. 

You also get anything I find in all my junk that belongs on the 10/22 shipped to you free from now to whenever I die or you tell me to stop, whichever comes first.

This is just the thing for someone that wants to piddle with accessories and still have a drop dead accurate rifle.  You can shoot steel matches one day, Appleseed the next, swap things out and hunt squirrels on the next weekend and win a silhouette match the next day.

----------


## nell67

Well darn, shoot *^%#$@...... I just bought a new bolt action 10/22 ( I have to buy all the goodies separate)

----------


## randyt

does it come with ammo? LOL

----------


## hunter63

> does it come with ammo? LOL


Yeah.....Does it come with ammo.....?
LOL, now that funny.

----------


## natertot

> Yeah.....Does it come with ammo.....?
> LOL, now that funny.


I'd assume so, he did say:

"You also get anything I find in all my junk that belongs on the 10/22 shipped to you free from now to whenever I die or you tell me to stop, whichever comes first."

----------


## kyratshooter

Nope, sorry, ammo is not specifically marked for the 10/22 so it is not included and is a big part of why I am selling this rig.

Now I did say in the first paragraph that the best home would be with one of those folks that can get .22 ammo any time they want it and don't see what the fuss they hear of ammo scarcity is about.

That or one of the fellows with a 50,000 round stash buckling their floor.

I have not shot a .22lr in some time and don't think I have fired this rifle in a year.

After I got the bugs worked out of the cast bullet .223 reloads I have had little use for a .22lr

Fact is, this sale will go to fund a bolt action .223.

If it does not sell here it will wind up at a gun show somewhere between Cincinnati and Louisville very soon.

----------

